# Rodent Gifts!



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Did anyone treat their pets to a special treat? Or gift?
I bought my hamsters a present 
I couldn't resist!, My cats, and dog got gifts too. I'm going to treat Travis (the horse I lease) to some yummy sugar cubes when I see him this weekend! 
Let me know what you did for your pets this Christmas! :lol: 
resent


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

Yes, i must say my pets got presents :lol: 
my mice got a treat in their food plus new toys, my dogs got toys, treats and bones, my cats got yummy treats and cat toys, my birds got treat sticks, my chooks got mealworms, my fish got live black worms and i am yet to treat my rabbit and guinea pig :!: 
 am i normal :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

The mice are munching a small little treat thing someone at work told me to get, the rabbits got a bit of banana, and the cat got his catnip toy yesterday. ALL the rest didn't get anything, but i'm getting a new toy for my dog when I get back to work


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

I have to admit to giving my mice a gift- my son made toys for their cage out of icelolly sticks(no he didn't get the pleasure of eating tons of icelollies)bought from the craft shop, I then wrapped them up in xmas paper  and the mice spent all day unpacking them! They seemed to love it and it definitely entertained us! :lol:


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

I didn't get mine anything  Last year I got my cat a Christmas stocking and he looked at it, sniffed it, then looked at me as if to say, 'Hmm. Can I have food now?'


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Theo the cat got a furry blanket - he loves it a little too much and won't let anyone near it :lol: The mice got a few new wheels, some ladders, and some homemade towers (waiting on them all coming in, the wheels were delayed int he post  before they get those) and some yoghurt drops. They rather enjoyed the yoghurt drops and the custard creams that my friend sent for them, and I'm sure that they will make short work of the hammock she sent them too :lol:


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Anubis said:


> Yes, i must say my pets got presents :lol:
> my mice got a treat in their food plus new toys, my dogs got toys, treats and bones, my cats got yummy treats and cat toys, my birds got treat sticks, my chooks got mealworms, my fish got live black worms and i am yet to treat my rabbit and guinea pig :!:
> am i normal :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


AW! Yay for spoiled pets! I'm sure you have some very happy pets over there! :lol: And yes! you are totally normal for doing that....(or am I not normal too?) haha.


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

zany_toon said:


> Theo the cat got a furry blanket - he loves it a little too much and won't let anyone near it :lol: The mice got a few new wheels, some ladders, and some homemade towers (waiting on them all coming in, the wheels were delayed int he post  before they get those) and some yoghurt drops. They rather enjoyed the yoghurt drops and the custard creams that my friend sent for them, and I'm sure that they will make short work of the hammock she sent them too :lol:


Ohhlaalaa! I think you will have some very happy pets! My hamsters love those yogurt drops too!


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Kallan said:


> I didn't get mine anything  Last year I got my cat a Christmas stocking and he looked at it, sniffed it, then looked at me as if to say, 'Hmm. Can I have food now?'


My cats kinda did the same thing with all there new toys haha. Luckly we bought them a can of wet food as a treat...They were very happy with that .


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

The Boggit keeper said:


> I have to admit to giving my mice a gift- my son made toys for their cage out of icelolly sticks(no he didn't get the pleasure of eating tons of icelollies)bought from the craft shop, I then wrapped them up in xmas paper  and the mice spent all day unpacking them! They seemed to love it and it definitely entertained us! :lol:


I couldn't help it, I had to get all my pets something.
That does surely sound entertaining! And not only for us, The meeces are probably very entertained too! :lol:


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Megzilla said:


> The mice are munching a small little treat thing someone at work told me to get, the rabbits got a bit of banana, and the cat got his catnip toy yesterday. ALL the rest didn't get anything, but i'm getting a new toy for my dog when I get back to work


Aww, Yay for happy pets! :lol:


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

countrygall721 said:


> Anubis said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, i must say my pets got presents :lol:
> ...


lets just say everyone else is not normal :lol: :lol:


----------

